# obx headers



## Sukafoo (Aug 25, 2005)

Ok so according to obx.com there headers are CARB exempt. I contacted them and they told me to email some other place. Then i emailed the board that gives out the exemption and they take fifty years to tell you anything. So does anyone know if the obx are CARB legal in kalifornia??


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

www.obx.com is not a good website, at least when I typed it in. If you have a 1.6, I do not know of any CARB legal header for it... If they have a carb sticker with with an e.o. number then you should be good to go.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=88050


OBX is crap, they are also known as ssautochrome. hell go in the GA section and look up OBX, you will find nothing good, and NO they aren't carb legal, they are cheap hs version 1 replicas and are made in china. No real research for them to do.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I know they are Quality Exempt


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

buy a hotshot header and be happy! 

"Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 60 seconds."


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

myoung said:


> I know they are Quality Exempt


 along with Fitment exempt.



as you will find out its like puttin a square block thru a cylinder.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

damn, isn't that header like regular steel welded onto a stanless flange? Guaranteed to crack in 30 days or less. I heard their Honda crap is actually quality crap though. Like a Diff. for the B series engine/trannies.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Galimba1 said:


> damn, isn't that header like regular steel welded onto a stanless flange? Guaranteed to crack in 30 days or less. I heard their Honda crap is actually quality crap though. Like a Diff. for the B series engine/trannies.


Laugh or not a lot of SR20 guys have success with SS Autochrome headers....


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

yeah, but isn't the SR20 header a 2 piece? The GA16 is a 1 piece header, that's big and bulky to put on.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

And I don't think there are ANY GA exhaust headers that are CARB exempt.


----------

